# SureFire E1B Backup part 2



## Unforgiven (Feb 11, 2008)

Original thread


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 11, 2008)

Hope the rest of the new Surefire models come as quickly as Part 2 did.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 11, 2008)

It's a good idea to carefully adjust the tension (and gap) of the clip - especially the two-way clip of the E1B so that it is able to securely retain the flashlight in the desired way.

I find that the long clips tend to need more re-adjustments compared to the short clip.

The two-way clip on my E1B needed some squeezing before I could use it...


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 11, 2008)

From the pics there is a gap between the clip and the body so cliping the light to a hat as I usually do may not be an option for me, unless the clip can be bent in place so that is tight enough to clip to a hat so it will not slide.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 11, 2008)

Mine clips to my hat no problems and doesn't slide or move.

I really like the new clip design....I wish I could order more for all my old lights.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds good then, I might just have to get one.....


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 11, 2008)

I kinda miss the knurling.. the Backup looks more Fenix-ized now (please dont start a Fenix vs SF thing..)


----------



## lotsalumens (Feb 11, 2008)

I just received my E1B and the beam is almost identical to my L1 in terms of spill, shape and throw. The E1B edges out the L1 by a tiny tiny fraction in terms of brightness. I still wish these optics had a bit more diffusion so that the spill & spot were a little more balanced. 

One thing I don't like about the new switch is that full power is not always available, contrary to what the surefire site says. Once full power is activated, either by turning the light on or just tapping the tailswitch by accident, it is then not available for a couple of seconds until the light resets. Granted it is a short time, but in a stressful situation where seconds matter I could see someone repeatedly hitting the button trying to get to high. It is also possible while pressing quickly to miss high and find yourself back on low. For general utility use this tailcap seems ok, but it seems inferior to the older style for the targeted LEO and tactical markets.

Otherwise it seems like a neat little light and it is remarkably compact. I am looking forward to getting an opportunity to take this light outdoors at night to see what it can really do with its extended throw.


Charles


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 11, 2008)

I just took the reverse clip off the E1B and put it on my TW4 Milky. Man, I love it on the TW4! I'll be doing the same for my ML-1 later on. The E1B feels pretty good without the clip, too. Like a short, skinny 6P...without knurling.

E1B w/o clip:





TW4 Milky w/ reverse clip:


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm thinking that once I get one (not yet for me....I'm still trying to do my prototype work for the X80), I'll be adding a tailcap stand onto the Backup....either by swapping switches or by adding an Oregon Shooter tailcap.

-Steve


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm DESPERATE for one of those Delrin tailcaps. I just wish there was a flared one for the E1B like the L1. I would also like to see a tailcap that has cut outs along the rim so your thumb can get in there easier but still allow it to tail stand...


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 11, 2008)

KDOG3 said:


> I'm DESPERATE for one of those Delrin tailcaps. I just wish there was a flared one for the E1B like the L1. I would also like to see a tailcap that has cut outs along the rim so your thumb can get in there easier but still allow it to tail stand...



You mean like the E2D tailcap KDOG3???


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 11, 2008)

Man, all this talk of the E1B makes me want mine so much more. Tommorow seems like so far away when it semms like everyone else on the planet already has one. The only thing that cheers me up is knowing that Ill still get mine a day before Djblank :nana:. I feel for you Dj, .

-Evan


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 11, 2008)

To put things into perspective ... I'll get mine in a week ... or two ... or three. Being in Europe has its disadvantages :green:
bernie


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 11, 2008)

Lightguy27 said:


> Man, all this talk of the E1B makes me want mine so much more. Tommorow seems like so far away when it semms like everyone else on the planet already has one. The only thing that cheers me up is knowing that Ill still get mine a day before Djblank :nana:. I feel for you Dj, .
> 
> -Evan



Man, I feel for you guys. I had mine within 45 minutes of wanting one! Played with it a bit over the weekend, and just sold it. I bet it'll get to its destination before some of you guys get yours, too! haha. At least I have my other one, still...new in package.


----------



## Fooboy (Feb 11, 2008)

Can someone please post some beamshots of the e1b vs. L1? I'm on the fence till I see some!!!


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 11, 2008)

Fooboy said:


> Can someone please post some beamshots of the e1b vs. L1? I'm on the fence till I see some!!!



*+1


*


----------



## WadeF (Feb 11, 2008)

My E1B shipped from Batteryjunction today. I'll hopefully have by the end of the week. I'll post beam shots when I get it along with my SF L1, and a Fenix P2D Q5.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 11, 2008)

ttran, I think you might have set the record for shortest time from product release to selling in the B/S/T...

I've only been EDCing mine for a few days, but I can already say the clip works well for front pockets (bezel down). I would have carried more SureFires had they thought of this sooner.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 11, 2008)

bondr006 said:


> You mean like the E2D tailcap KDOG3???


 
Yeah something like that.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2008)

Fooboy said:


> Can someone please post some beamshots of the e1b vs. L1? I'm on the fence till I see some!!!



This would be really helpful if someone was able to do this...:thumbsup:


----------



## WadeF (Feb 12, 2008)

For some reason I thought Battery Junction was far away, guess they are in CT? Good news, my E1B should be here tomorrow!

*Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 02/12/2008.*

I was figuring I'd get it later in the week. Beam shots on the way! 



There should be a dance for joy emoticon.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 12, 2008)

WadeF said:


> For some reason I thought Battery Junction was far away, guess they are in CT? Good news, my E1B should be here tomorrow!
> 
> *Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 02/12/2008.*
> 
> ...



Wade, you are the man! 

Just waiting for those awesome pics!


----------



## nein166 (Feb 12, 2008)

I knew I saved one of my Nekomane e-series tailguards for a reason.
Does the E1B tailcap button retaining ring have the same threading as the z57?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 12, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> Wade, you are the man!
> 
> Just waiting for those awesome pics!


 
The one CPFer with perhaps the best photography skills, and he's the one who will have an E1B to compare beamshots with an L1.... before anyone else.

Someone up there really likes us. :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 12, 2008)

WadeF said:


> .... There should be a dance for joy emoticon.


 
Best you'll get on CPF.... :rock:

Rock on!


----------



## djblank87 (Feb 12, 2008)

Lightguy27 said:


> Man, all this talk of the E1B makes me want mine so much more. Tommorow seems like so far away when it semms like everyone else on the planet already has one. The only thing that cheers me up is knowing that Ill still get mine a day before Djblank :nana:. I feel for you Dj, .
> 
> -Evan


 

@ Lightguy 27 :touche:....................:nana:

O' where, O' where is the big brown truck, O' where, O' where could it be...........:mecry:


----------



## Robocop (Feb 12, 2008)

I may have missed this as I just read over this thread quickly however has anyone tried this bezel on a VG1 body? Just curious as I always have liked that set up.


----------



## DonShock (Feb 12, 2008)

I just got my Backup yesterday afternoon and got to try it out working the night shift. I'm very impressed. The low is much brighter than I thought it would be. The high is about the brightness I was expecting but the throw was surprising. This was the first time I did a pre-order on a newly released light and I am glad I did!


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 12, 2008)

djblank87 said:


> @ Lightguy 27 :touche:....................:nana:
> 
> O' where, O' where is the big brown truck, O' where, O' where could it be...........:mecry:


 

 Well the wait is hours away for me, on the tracking page on UPS's website it says mine arrived at the Lauderhill main branch at 5:54am today, and six minutes later at 6:00am it was out the door and OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! Im so pumped right now I can hardly type. Oh and Dj I have something for you,


























:nana::nana::nana::nana::nana::nana:
:nana::nana::nana::nana::nana::nana:  

-Evan


----------



## Nathan (Feb 12, 2008)

nein166 said:


> I knew I saved one of my Nekomane e-series tailguards for a reason.
> Does the E1B tailcap button retaining ring have the same threading as the z57?


I'm pretty sure it does. The external dimensions look the same, and I can't see why SF would design a new part that does what an already existing part can do. I have a spare Neko tailguard somewhere. I'll try it later tonight.




Robocop said:


> I may have missed this as I just read over this thread quickly however has anyone tried this bezel on a VG1 body? Just curious as I always have liked that set up.


I have a black VG body that should match well. I'll try this tonight too.


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd really love to buy this light, but I use mostly RCR123's.
I keep the regular cells as a backup.


Has anyone tried using their E1B with recharbles for good duration?

Ray


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 12, 2008)

Kid9P said:


> I'd really love to buy this light, but I use mostly RCR123's.
> I keep the regular cells as a backup.
> 
> 
> ...



I left mine on with rechargeables for like 3 minutes and the flickering never stopped. Maybe later on, milkyspit will figure out how to mod this and we can send it to him to make it rechargeable-friendly.


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, that really sucks!
Very dissspointed.

I really wanted one of these, oh well. I'll just have to see what else Surefire puts out this year.


----------



## FredericoFreire (Feb 12, 2008)

Kid9P said:


> Wow, that really sucks!
> Very dissspointed.
> 
> I really wanted one of these, oh well. I'll just have to see what else Surefire puts out this year.



I'll wait to get one HDS Twisty. That thing rocks! :rock:


----------



## gottawearshades (Feb 12, 2008)

I am hoping someone here with the wherewithal will generate a runtime graph.

Will it look like the E2L cree, or the L1 cree?


----------



## lotsalumens (Feb 12, 2008)

Aaagghh...the interface is driving me crazy! 

The idea that I might or might not get full power when I turn on the light is frustrating. I'll have the light on for a bit, turn it off, and then find I need it again quickly for some reason. When I turn it on the second time there is no way to tell which level I'll get unless I consciously wait the required number of seconds for reset. It's not critically important, but it is irritating knowing that there is a timer deciding when I can and cannot access high. This light may have to go on BST. Love the size and output of the E1B, but for Surefire single cell lights the L1 with its dependable interface is definitely my preference. 

Charles


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 12, 2008)

Size15's said:


> It's a good idea to carefully adjust the tension (and gap) of the clip - especially the two-way clip of the E1B so that it is able to securely retain the flashlight in the desired way.
> 
> I find that the long clips tend to need more re-adjustments compared to the short clip.
> 
> The two-way clip on my E1B needed some squeezing before I could use it...


 
Much to my surprise I'm still struggling with this. I adjusted the tension last night and made it much tighter. I didn't see anyway this thing could come off my belt. I went outside this morning and started cleaning the snow off the car. Started at the drivers side then went around to the passenger side. When I came back around to get into the car, there was my E1B laying in the snow. I was very fortunate to find it. I am now going to tighten it up even more and see what gives. 

Bill


----------



## WadeF (Feb 12, 2008)

So my E1B has lower throw #'s (lux at one meter) than my SF L1, and less overall output too. Think this is normal? Has anyone else experienced the same thing? Or is my E1B under performing, or is my L1 over performing?


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 12, 2008)

Wade, wish I could help you but I don't own a L1. I think you said you were also buying a P2D-Q5. I can tell you the P2D is overall brighter but my E1B out throws it by a considerable margin. Don't know if this helps. If we were just a little bit closer we could compare them!

Bill


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 12, 2008)

WadeF said:


> So my E1B has lower throw #'s (lux at one meter) than my SF L1, and less overall output too. Think this is normal? Has anyone else experienced the same thing? Or is my E1B under performing, or is my L1 over performing?



Wade... I am just waiting for this answer too! I have a L1 Cree and I was intending to buy a new Backup, because it have 80 lumens. 

Now what ?


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 12, 2008)

If anyone knows who makes them Delrin tailcaps, I'd like a flared one that will fit the E1B. I ask cuz I don't think they exist...


----------



## speedemon (Feb 12, 2008)

Just got my E1B today. My first Surefire light. I have several other light from Lumapower, Wolfeye, Mag, Inova, Streamlight and Photon. I was excited until I opened the package and the light would not come on. I removed the head to see if it had a battery installed, it did. I removed the tail, no help. It would now blink dimly occasionally but would not come on. Just damn, I was getting pissed off at this time. I took the battery out and replaced it with one that Battery Junction supplied with the light and BAM. I had LIGHT!!!! I tested the supplied battery and it was less than 2 volts. I called Surefire just to let them know what happened and the Rep appologized for the inconvenience and asked for my address to send me 2 new batteries. This is good customer service. I'm not sure about QC. I like the light and it will be my EDC until I find my next got to have light.


----------



## WadeF (Feb 12, 2008)

The voltage of the battery in my E1B was around 2.9V, not what I'd expect from a fresh cell. I replaced it.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 12, 2008)

I currently own a SureFire L1 Cree and have a Backup on its way that should be here tomorrow. I'll let you know how the two lights compare.


----------



## asdalton (Feb 12, 2008)

WadeF said:


> So my E1B has lower throw #'s (lux at one meter) than my SF L1, and less overall output too. Think this is normal? Has anyone else experienced the same thing? Or is my E1B under performing, or is my L1 over performing?



Mine have nearly equal output, with maybe a very small edge for the L1. But my E1B has a smaller hotspot and moderately better throw.


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 12, 2008)

Mine arrived today, and I'm impressed! I won the tint lottery (it makes my recent L1 Cree look even greener! :green: ) I hope they do a model that comes on Low on the first tap as it would be more practical for me around the house at night. 

Larry


----------



## LifeNRA (Feb 12, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> Mine arrived today, and I'm impressed! I won the tint lottery (it makes my recent L1 Cree look even greener! :green: ) I hope they do a model that comes on Low on the first tap as it would be more practical for me around the house at night.
> 
> Larry


Larry,
Which one do you think it the brightest?

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. :nana:


----------



## brendanh (Feb 12, 2008)

I lost my surefire L1 the other night, im very sad so i have an E1B on its way, im keen to hear more about whether the L1 is actually brighter and a further thrower then the E1B


----------



## nein166 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I'm pretty sure it does. The external dimensions look the same, and I can't see why SF would design a new part that does what an already existing part can do. I have a spare Neko tailguard somewhere. I'll try it later tonight.


 
Thanks for looking into this but now that I know RCR123 is a no go I have lost my interest. 
I should get my hands on a KL1 head and mod it. 
I liked the flexability that driver had, 3v-9v
I'll wait to see how the new 2 level KX1 works.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 13, 2008)

No problem nein166.

More pics of other HA-BK parts with the E1B:

With Vital Gear FB1 body:






Other combinations, including a TW4-BK:


----------



## roberttheiii (Feb 13, 2008)

Does this light lockout? I don't think so, but if it does, I'm in. I suspect I'm beating a dead horse with this question, but I swear, I've Ctrl-F'd my way through this whole thread and not found an answer to that question.


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 13, 2008)

roberttheiii said:


> Does this light lockout? I don't think so, but if it does, I'm in. I suspect I'm beating a dead horse with this question, but I swear, I've Ctrl-F'd my way through this whole thread and not found an answer to that question.


 
Yes, This light locks out. A 1/4 twist of the tail cap.

Bill


----------



## roberttheiii (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah, so this is what love feels like! Thanks for the fast response. I'm getting on this week...if I can find it 

R


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I got my E1B yesterday but I wanted to wait a full day before I made a post about it. All I have to say is wow. Everything that was great about the L1 which I also love a lot, got done better on the E1B. I love my L1, but I also love clikies and the TC on the E1 is great for me. It's the perfect size too, fits nice in my hand and is easily operated one handed. My tint is a nice cool white with a perfectly round hot spot, with minor rings to the out side of the spill, but this is only noticeable white wall hunting so don't let this discourage you from getting one. This thing is also a very good thrower, at 100 feet it lights up my neighbors fence with a bright 7-8 foot hot spot. I absolutely love this light and PK definetly hit a homerun with this one. And anybody that has one post your serial number on this thread.

-Evan


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 13, 2008)

My Backup arrived today. In short, it didn' WOW me. It's actually a bit too small to feel comfortable in my hand. The L1-Cree feels better. The lack of knurling is definately going to be an issue for anyone that plans on using this in a moist environment. Damn near dropped the thing a couple times just looking at it. My biggest issue is that I can never tell what the hell mode it's going to come on. Sometimes if I double-tap quickly, it comes on low, other times on high. Go figure. I do like the output of the low level. If I had never owned an L1, I may have been more impressed, but as it stands I"m not overly jumping up and down in owning the E1B. I'll give it some more time and see if it grows on my. It does run on high for about 1hr 20min before its decent out of regulation.


----------



## Fooboy (Feb 13, 2008)

Nascar, 

Can you post some beam shots?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have access to my camera right now.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 13, 2008)

I got my backup a couple of days ago. I admit I'm really enamored of this little light. 

My bezel can be removed from its base with a simple twist. I replaced it with a KL1 bezel w/ a McR19-XR and WOWZA. The beam is smoother, but the optic is really doing a great job of controlling the beam.

So, if wanted I could mod it with a reflector... we'll see. But for now I'd have to say it is a homerun. Good job PK!


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 13, 2008)

I got my E1B today also. I like the beam, the clip, and the UI alright, but do not like the slick no knurl body. I got a black E1E and will be using the E1B head and clip on that body. I guess I have just become accustomed to the SF knurling, and can't live without it now. I'll get the new KX1 head when it comes out, and put that on the E1B body, and give it to either my wife or son.


----------



## roberttheiii (Feb 13, 2008)

I got mine today, it seems to cross the bridge into small for me. I love the size of the E1E and this isn't that much bigger but I get a lot more functionality out of it. If I decide I need knurling, I'll put the E1E body in the middle 

w00t!

R


----------



## Burgess (Feb 14, 2008)

just found part 2 of this thread . . . .

_


----------



## BigHonu (Feb 14, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> My Backup arrived today. In short, it didn' WOW me. It's actually a bit too small to feel comfortable in my hand....The lack of knurling is definately going to be an issue for anyone that plans on using this in a moist environment...My biggest issue is that I can never tell what the hell mode it's going to come on. Sometimes if I double-tap quickly, it comes on low, other times on high. Go figure. .....



Got to play with one today at a BM and TIN's comments pretty much summed it up for me. Great as a backup light for emergency personnel, but IMO, not the best UI for a typical EDC.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 14, 2008)

BigHonu said:


> Got to play with one today at a BM and TIN's comments pretty much summed it up for me. Great as a backup light for emergency personnel, but IMO, not the best UI for a typical EDC.


 
The lack of checkering is a big minus in the E1B being a good choice as a backup light for LEOs or emergency personel. If you really have a need to reach for a backup light, your hands are likely covered in sweat. Not good!


----------



## zven (Feb 14, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> The lack of checkering is a big minus in the E1B being a good choice as a backup light for LEOs or emergency personel. If you really have a need to reach for a backup light, your hands are likely covered in sweat. Not good!



That was my initial thought, too, but then it occurred to me that their definition of "backup" may be slightly different from mine. So, if by "backup," they mean a light to fall back on when the normal equipment is out of commission/broken/lost/not easily accessible/etc., then the E1B really should have been designed differently, like with grippy, aggressive knurling, and without a UI that could accidentally put one in a low mode when frantically trying to use a high brightness when under extreme stress. For this type of backup, the Backup would not be my first choice (L1 would be the way to go, IMO).

However, if my "backup," they mean something to have on you as a supplemental tool that you can use easily and without having to get out the "big guns," then I think the E1B fits the bill perfectly. This is definitely the kind of light I would choose for such a role.

In the end, though, I tend to lean much more for that first definition of "backup." I want my backup to perform just like my primary light (or knife, orange peeler, etc., etc.).


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 14, 2008)

I wish they had sanded down the knurling or something.
The two second delay is kinda long for a reset, but it may help in stressful situations


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Feb 14, 2008)

Want a bit more grip, put it on an E1e body with an E2D tail cap. 








 

:thumbsup:




Bill


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Bill. Nice looking light. I got my E1B yesterday, and after feeling how slick it is, I ordered a black E1E and will switch out the body and tailcap. Maybe I will put my E2D tailcap on it...We'll see. I will also use the E1B clip on the E1E body. I guess I just have become accustomed to the Surefire knurling, and the surface of the E1B just doesn't get it for me.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I tried a little legoing last night and all the parts of my E1B, E2D, an L4 all were interchangeable. The only thing I did'nt do was put the E1B head on the L4 or E2D. If you put the KL4 head on the E1B it underdrives the KL4 nicely, Id say about 30 lumens of soft white light. It also underdrive the MNO3 with the E2D head nicely. All I have to do know is get an MNO1 and Ill have an E2D head, with an MNO1, on top of an E2D body, with an L4 tailcap.

-Evan


----------



## Nathan (Feb 14, 2008)

My hands also have become used to SF knurling. The Z68 (and E2D) tailcap has some, but what really helps is the large flare surrounding the switch. It provides a "stop" for your fingers, and also makes a cigar hold more secure. For bezel down carry, it makes it easier to grab the light out a pocket, too.
The downside is that clicking the switch is slightly more difficult, so you have to make a conscious effort to do so.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 14, 2008)

I know Surefire doesn't take a largely active role in listening to us.

But the fact that some of those who buy an E1B keep swapping out the barrel for something less slick.... hopefully Surefire will indeed notice that.


----------



## WadeF (Feb 14, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I know Surefire doesn't take a largely active role in listening to us.
> 
> But the fact that some of those who buy an E1B keep swapping out the barrel for something less slick.... hopefully Surefire will indeed notice that.


 
Hehe, but people should know it is slick, and some people want it slick, like me. I don't have butter fingers like some people around here must have. I've never dropped my smooth Fenix lights, my SF E1B, etc. I have kinda long thin fingers, I could even pick up and hold my flashlights with my long toes, maybe I'm part monkey, but at least I can get a good grip on things, hehe. I like it smooth so it slips in and out of my pocket easier, etc. The beauty of SF though is people can swap their parts around if they want something different, rather than having SF change the model leaving people who like it the way it is, with no option.


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 14, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Hehe, but people should know it is slick, and some people want it slick, like me. I don't have butter fingers like some people around here must have. I've never dropped my smooth Fenix lights, my SF E1B, etc. I have kinda long thin fingers, I could even pick up and hold my flashlights with my long toes, maybe I'm part monkey, but at least I can get a good grip on things, hehe. I like it smooth so it slips in and out of my pocket easier, etc. The beauty of SF though is people can swap their parts around if they want something different, rather than having SF change the model leaving people who like it the way it is, with no option.


 
I agree. I want mine slick. I place this in my pocket and don't want anything rubbing against them tearing them up. I do a good enough job of that on my own. I drop my E2e just as easy as any other light and it is covered in knurling. It doesn't seem to make a difference for me, but I don't use my lights in high stress situations like some could.

Bill


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 14, 2008)

> But the fact that some of those who buy an E1B keep swapping out the barrel for something less slick.... hopefully Surefire will indeed notice that.


 
Surefire created the E1B at the request of LEOs as a "Backup" to their duty light. They requested something without the agressive knurling to prevent damage to thier uniforms.

If its too slick for your purposes, the simple solution is to stick with an E1E. I doubt Surefire will re-engineer the E1B based upon our concerns IMHO.

MSax


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 14, 2008)

Surefire already makes a knurled single cell e-series body and several such tailcaps, the point was to make something NEW...I know change can be difficult but really.....

In fact one of the coolest things about Surefire is that they have created a system of lights with many different yet compatible parts, allowing a high degree of customization. 

A frequent complaint about Surefire is lack of innovation, no "new and exciting" products. With the E1B we see:

1. New Tailcap
2. New Body
3. New clip design ( incorporating, BTW, all of the features that everybody always complains for- hat clipping bezel down-low profile in pocket,etc...)
4. New, More Powerful(!!!), Two-Staged Head with a strong hot-spot and good throw AND finally a useful amount of spill
5. New interface with high as primary, compatible with all e-series tailcaps (clicky&twisty)

On top of all that, and while many other highly touted lights languish in vaporland, Surefire launched these out of nowhere into our waiting pockets while at the same time promising even yet still MORE new additions to the e-series alone-Three more new heads to come! A little Fresh Air to go with all the hot air 'round here.....



What was the problem again? :nana:


----------



## IcantC (Feb 14, 2008)

I think people who need more grip can apply a bicycle tube or perhaps try some of that plastidip stuff. That adds grip, without wearing out your clothes.


----------



## cue003 (Feb 14, 2008)

I got my E1Bs today. Just did a quick test and my L1 Cree has a wider beam than the E1B. Has anyone else experienced this?

The E1B has a hotter hotspot than the L1.

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 14, 2008)

cue003 said:


> I got my E1Bs today. Just did a quick test and my L1 Cree has a wider beam than the E1B. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> The E1B has a hotter hotspot than the L1.
> 
> ...



Yes, the E1B has a narrower hotspot and throws a tad bit further than the L1-Cree.


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 14, 2008)

Same results for me...


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 14, 2008)

I concur on the E1B/L1 comparison, so they must have slightly different optics or axial emitter locations within their optic. I've EDC'd mine a week now, clipped bezel down in my left front pants pocket. I find the Low to be higher than I like/need for around the house at night. 

I don't have a problem with the smoother body/switch and still think the UI is bitchin. If you have the patience to wait one second after a very short tap, you have Low. I'd have preferred the "priority" start with Low, but that's just me and I'm not an LEO. SF's implementation makes sense for its intended market, IMO!

Two level lights float my boat, and tomorrow I return to just the Titan and avatar for Daily use. (Backed-up by a Photon.  ) I still find the Backup to be a bitchin light, but it's larger than I care to EDC, and the ones I carry have served me well! (No, the BU isn't for sale.)

Larry


----------



## grezuki (Feb 15, 2008)

How many think this would be a better UI, kind of an Fenix/SF hybrid:

tailcap fully tightened: momentary press or click HI (would allow tactical momentary HI at all times rather than switching back and forth between hi and lo)

tailcap loosened: momentary press or click LO

tailcap loosened further: lockout

The best of both worlds? :thumbsup: or :thumbsdow


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 15, 2008)

MSaxatilus said:


> Surefire created the E1B at the request of LEOs as a "Backup" to their duty light. They requested something without the agressive knurling to prevent damage to their uniforms....
> 
> MSax


 
What kind of cheap uniforms are LEOs being issued?? 

You want cheap, you should see my Security Guard uniform. The several pairs of pants I was issued, been wearing them for almost 2 years now. Usually EDC a Surefire E2D or L4.... Not even one frayed seam; on any of them. Sure the checkering is rough, but it's not *that *rough.

Seriously, this whole issue of checkering tearing up pants pockets....


----------



## BigHonu (Feb 15, 2008)

For those with both the E1B and the L1 Cree, is the differences in throw and overall beam pattern mostly noticeable in back to back type testing or are the beams different enough to make one more preferable than the other?


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 15, 2008)

Honestly, I'm still very undecided about the E1B. I sold off one without the clip (I kept the clip for TW4 Milky)...and gave another to my gf. I still have one that's New in Box...but I'm still debating whether I like it or not. 

A few things that I like:

Black HAIII
Bright 80 lumen output
Reverse clip


A few things that keep me from opening the last package:

Feels too slippery without knurling
The UI is new and takes getting used to.
Can't use rechargeable CR123s
Not sure where it fits in with my collection, since my TW4 Milky is brighter and smaller, while my ML-1x is brighter and 2-stages, as well.

I guess I'll just keep reading other people's thoughts and decide later


----------



## cue003 (Feb 15, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> Honestly, I'm still very undecided about the E1B. I sold off one without the clip (I kept the clip for TW4 Milky)...and gave another to my gf. I still have one that's New in Box...but I'm still debating whether I like it or not.
> 
> A few things that I like:
> 
> ...



Is the difference between your ML-1x, TW4 and the E1B very noticeable?

Are the TW4 and ML-1x regulated like the E1B? Do they throw further and produce more overall light than the E1B?

I am thinking of sending the E1B to milky for surgery. I have never had Milky light. I am still playing with the E1B. The UI is cool and I prefer clicky lights but not sure if I like the UI with high first then low.

Thanks.


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 15, 2008)

cue003 said:


> Is the difference between your ML-1x, TW4 and the E1B very noticeable?
> 
> Are the TW4 and ML-1x regulated like the E1B? Do they throw further and produce more overall light than the E1B?
> 
> ...



Yes, the TW4 and ML-1x are regulated. Plus, I can use rechargeables! I can always use a regular CR123 if I needed to.

The TW4 is not a thrower...it's a wall-o-light so it's great for use indoors. It was never intended to be a thrower. My ML-1x throws further than the E1B, and it's brighter. 

I guess the major plus that the E1B has is the cheaper cost than the special milkyspit modded lights.  But then again, when has "cost" kept me from buying something??? haha.

Milkyspit is still figuring out the logistics of modding the E1B. I am also tempted to send mine in to get modded. He always does a wonderful job! Whatever he comes up for the E1B will be amazing, no doubt!


----------



## Nathan (Feb 15, 2008)

For those interested in a having low level first (without any mods), the new 2-level KX2 might do the trick. Hopefully it will work like the 1st generation KX2 and can run on a 3.7V rechargeable. It's supposed to be available in HA black so it should match the E1B. The drawback is the KX2 is rated at 60 lumens on high, 20 less than the E1B. Low is 3 lumens which could be good or bad depending on what you want. Also, running on an RCR123, runtime will be noticeably reduced. My 1st gen KX2 runs regulated for a little over 2 hours on an RCR123, so I'm guessing the higher output gen2 will be less than that on high. The SF catalog says 60 lumens with a 6 hour runtime, but this may include both regulated and "useful" output time. Per SF.com the new KX2-HA and KX2-BK will be availabe next month.

Again, this all assumes the gen2 KX2 will take rechargeables. If so, this combo might make for a better EDC for those committed to rechargeables or those who don't carry a gun on their other hip.


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 15, 2008)

I've been playing with mine that came in the other day.

My views:

1) This works on a Vital Gear FB1 body. So - if you want something a tad bit smaller - it's doable. All functions work since all the switching is in the head.

2) My fears about the lack of knurling are founded. The grooves cut into the body aren't enough. I had to switch to a different tailcap (Z68 in HA Black) to make it give some purchase to my fingers. Even a Z61 or Z57 tailcap would be better for gripping.

3) The head is exactly the same size as the KX1. Same height, same diameter - everything. The only difference is the melted look. If you put the two side by side - it's identical.

4) This is basically a L1 on some minor steroids and a more compact package. In a way I like it a bit better than the L1 - the UI is such a way that you nearly always get high unless you purposefully drop it down to low.

5) The new clip - rocks! It works even better with a Z68.

However - I'm just not thrilled by it other than the 80 lumen high. I'm going to carry it tonight and compare it to my Novatac.

This is something I may either just end up selling off to break nearly even or just give it to my wife....if she doesn't want to give up her TW4 with two stage McClicky. She has said that the TW4 is beating up her compact case....so maybe the Backup will work better.

I'll do some beamshots down my backyard alleyway tonight just for comparisons' sake.

-Steve


----------



## discohero (Feb 15, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> I left mine on with rechargeables for like 3 minutes and the flickering never stopped. Maybe later on, milkyspit will figure out how to mod this and we can send it to him to make it rechargeable-friendly.



What kind of rechargeables were you using? I use my L1 cree with tenergy 3.0V LiFePO4 RCR123Abatteries and it has always ran great. Has anyone tried these type of rechargeables with this light yet? 

Also +1 again for some beamshots, don't need to be compared to the L1 but that would be great if there were some :thumbsup:


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 15, 2008)

discohero said:


> What kind of rechargeables were you using? I use my L1 cree with tenergy 3.0V LiFePO4 RCR123Abatteries and it has always ran great. Has anyone tried these type of rechargeables with this light yet?
> 
> Also +1 again for some beamshots, don't need to be compared to the L1 but that would be great if there were some :thumbsup:



I was using the popular AW RCR123s. I guess those are 3.7 volts so it was causing the trouble. I did try a cheap radioshack brand 3.0 volt battery and I didnt have flickering in the high mode, but it did happen in the low mode. If the tenergy really does work, then I'll have to pick up a couple.


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 15, 2008)

discohero said:


> Also +1 again for some beamshots, don't need to be compared to the L1 but that would be great if there were some :thumbsup:



Hehe...I sold my L1 off to Crenshaw, so you won't get a comparison in my case....

-Steve


----------



## dano (Feb 15, 2008)

LIKES:
--Body design is perfect for a mini-light.
--Hi output is excellent and has a narrow beam.
--Lo is perfect for night navigation (at least for me).
--Bezel-down clip is springy but not too stiff.

DISLIKES:
--Clip isn't reversable. I tried putting it on, but the head doesn't screw down because the clip gets in the way, and it was a PITA to get into the body slot.
--I bought two, one as a gift. Both had drastically different beam patterns (I opened both) and tints. Possible QC issue.
--Clickie sticks, sometimes.

--dan


----------



## WadeF (Feb 15, 2008)

discohero said:


> Also +1 again for some beamshots, don't need to be compared to the L1 but that would be great if there were some :thumbsup:


 
I posted beam shots in a new topic, but since this seems to be the hot E1B topic, I'll repost them here, along with other beamshots from other pocket rockets.  I'll try for some outdoor beamshots tonight:

ISO 100, f2.8, 1/10sec, WB Daylight:

SF L1 MAX:



SF E1B MAX:



Jet-I Pro MAX:



Nitecore DI MAX:



Fenix P2D Q2:




Exposure increased to 1 second:

Zebralight HD-Q5 MAX


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## discohero (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Wade for coming through with the Beamshots...nice comparisons and the zebralight makes the room look like its fully lit, didn't realized how floody that light was


----------



## bigfoot (Feb 15, 2008)

My E1B just showed up this afternoon. Here's my first impressions...

Comparison: Here's repeating a lot of what has already been said; I would say the E1B is easily on par with what the L1 Cree was putting out, if not more. (A while back I briefly had a L1 Cree until it decided to have some flickering issues, so it went back to SF.)

Individual Unit: Pyrex lens is practically clear with very little frosting. Tint is a very nice white, with no green on high or low. It's easy to distinguish various colors on things. Reds look red, blues look blue, greens look green, etc. The LED and optic aren't perfectly aligned (a la L1 Cree) but it's pretty close. There are a few "rings" outside the beam when shining it onto a white wall, but nothing horrible. I bet this light can really throw some lumens outside at night!

Markings: Mine has the "Backup" logo on one side, the "Surefire" logo on the other side with the serial number, the "www.surefire.com" lettering on the tailcap, and the FCC & CE approval logo along with the "Caution: Hot Surface" logo on the head.

I'll have to wait until tonight to really test it, but so far I am impressed. Having a low and high option in the E1-sized package is nice and I actually like the high mode clicking on first. The lack of knurling doesn't bother me and the clip should make this easy on the pocket. The UI with multiple clicking isn't bad at all. You really don't have to think much about it.

The E1B is definitely a winner. Way to go Surefire!

Update: I took it outside last night (sorry, no beamshots) to the same place I've tested other lights. The E1B definitely throws as much as the L1, but I would say the hotspot on the E1B is just a little bit tighter. It was even a little misty outdoors and the optic did great. After looking at Google Maps and doing a little measuring, the E1B was throwing for 150' easily, and still throwing pretty well out to 200'. The low mode works well for navigating in the dark and with the 5 lumens behind the optic, it even throws pretty good. This light is a keeper!


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 15, 2008)

bigfoot said:


> The LED and optic aren't perfectly aligned (a la L1 Cree) but it's pretty close. There are a few "rings" outside the beam when shining it onto a white wall, but nothing horrible.


 
If my optic is screwed all the way down on the head I have a couple of rings which I find irritating. Try backing off ( unscrewing ) the optic 1/2 to 1 full turn and see if this helps. The optic unscrews separately from the head. When I back mine off 1/2 turn I get a nice round spot with very soft edges.

Bill


----------



## gunga (Feb 15, 2008)

Is it easy to open up if one wants to change to a reflector? Are they all unpotted?


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 15, 2008)

discohero said:


> What kind of rechargeables were you using? I use my L1 cree with tenergy 3.0V LiFePO4 RCR123Abatteries and it has always ran great. Has anyone tried these type of rechargeables with this light yet?
> 
> Also +1 again for some beamshots, don't need to be compared to the L1 but that would be great if there were some :thumbsup:



Specter6 mentions in this post that his E1B flickers on the low mode, using a Tenergy 3.0 v RCR123, as I mentioned happened to me when I tried a 3 volt rechargeable.

Maybe your battery wasn't fully charged...or yours is special.


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 16, 2008)

I just took a beamshot in my backyard "alleyway".

E1B





And a Novatac 120 for comparison's sake.





I think SureFire hit the target on this one. It's got good throw, okay spill, and with this amount of light, I'd trust it for use in the field.

-Steve


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 16, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> .... I think SureFire hit the target on this one. It's got good throw, okay spill, and with this amount of light, I'd trust it for use in the field.
> 
> -Steve


 
I'm a bit confused.

From the pics you posted, the 120P seems to blow the E1B out of the water in terms of output. And, both are quality lights.


----------



## WadeF (Feb 16, 2008)

At 2AM, and 30F, I decided to venture outside and take a few quick shots. I didn't line up the hot spots perfect, kinda tired too, so I'll probably repeat this tomorrow. Didn't want to be shining my lights around too much at 2AM in town, people might wonder what is going on and call the cops. Hehe. 

ISO 100, f2.8, 1 second, WB Daylight:

Surefire L1 Cree:




Surefire E1B:




Jetbeam Jet-I Pro:




Fenix P2D Q5:




I forget the exact distance to the white garage behind our vehicle, I think it's around 130-150 feet. Not much difference between the L1 and E1B other than tint. The Jet-I has the most throw, the P2D Q5 has the most overall output and has much more and brighter spill as you can see it clearly illuminates the whole walkway, and everything else. I'll need to find a farther target for a throw contest.

Update:
After studing the pictures some more, if you check out the wooden washline pole with the thermometer/clock hanging off it, right infront of out Honda Odyssey, you'll see it's brighter with the L1 and E1B, than with the P2D, showing they are throwing a bit better. The Jetbeam has the tightest hot spot, so while it has a bit more throw than the others, it's more concentrated and is missing that pole.


----------



## BigHonu (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the shots!


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't know about all of them, but as I was taking the head off to put some lube on the threads and o-ring....and my head twisted right apart very easily. I was kind of surprised, because none of my other SF's ever did that. In fact when I took it apart, there was no locktite residue at all. So, it looks like at least mine, and a few others that I have heard of so far were either overlooked or they just are not putting locktite on them purposely.



gunga said:


> Is it easy to open up if one wants to change to a reflector? Are they all unpotted?


----------



## senna94 (Feb 16, 2008)

Got mine yesterday and like the rest of you I am very impressed with my new E1B. Aside from the output I am impressed with how energy efficient this light seems to be. I installed one of the 8 free batteries battery junction sent with the light, turned it on high and let it burn. I checked it periodically and noticed that it barely got warm. It was and hour and a half later before I started to notice output start to diminish. At two hours I could still distinguish between high and low even though it tended to flicker just a bit on high. Have any of you tried an F04 beam diffuser??
:twothumbs


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 16, 2008)

senna94 said:


> Got mine yesterday and like the rest of you I am very impressed with my new E1B. Aside from the output I am impressed with how energy efficient this light seems to be. I installed one of the 8 free batteries battery junction sent with the light, turned it on high and let it burn. I checked it periodically and noticed that it barely got warm. It was and hour and a half later before I started to notice output start to diminish. At two hours I could still distinguish between high and low even though it tended to flicker just a bit on high. Have any of you tried an F04 beam diffuser??
> :twothumbs




Yes on the F04, and it works great. I got the high-flicker when the battery was almost gone (hardly and difference between high/low) as well.


----------



## dano (Feb 16, 2008)

Add to dislikes: It was in my pocket for a day, and I noticed that the edge of the tailcap was rubbing against my belt, and some of the finish rubbed off, exposing bare aluminum.

Makes me wonder about the HAIII anodizing...

--dan


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Feb 16, 2008)

Got mine yesterday. I gotta say its a very good beam. I was kind worried it would create tunnel vision like the lux KL1 did. I'm glad I was worried for nothing. My first single cell surefire and my first new gen optic light. Awesome little thing.


----------



## LG&M (Feb 16, 2008)

I have had mine for a few days now. I am realy liking it so far. I think SF should make two E1B's a E1Ba High/Low and a E1Bb Low/High. Today I stopped at Ace hardware and got a 1"X3/4X1/8 O-ring. I put it in the grove at the base of the head. The grove looks like it was made for it. With it I can cigar hold it much easier the clip works with the o-ring to hold in my pocket a little better and it offers a little more grip. All that for $.49.


----------



## Gointothelight (Feb 16, 2008)

Obviously, this is a great light but I prefer a standing tailcap. No problem, though, I just switched its tailcap with the one on my E2D Defender... it's perfect now. Yes, the tailcap still does high/low and it matches the color nicely... looks cool too. Oh ya, with the addition of the F04 filter this is one very versatile light.


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's a picture of the E1B along with some other small Surefires for comparison. (Yes, I'm just showing off my new Seoulmator.)





L to R: TW4, E1B, ML-1x, Seoulmator, E2L


----------



## senna94 (Feb 16, 2008)

mspeterson said:


> Yes on the F04, and it works great. I got the high-flicker when the battery was almost gone (hardly and difference between high/low) as well.



I wonder how the E1B with F04 compares to a Surefire L4. Anyone compare the two????


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 16, 2008)

I've found something interesting as it relates to my concerns of the lack of knurling. It's not that the light is slippery while handling with moist hands, it's with dry hands you have to worry. When my hands are totally dry, the light feels very slick in my hand. If sweating or while my hand is moist, the light grips pretty well.


----------



## EV_007 (Feb 16, 2008)

I too have recently gotten my hands on this light and was going to do a quick review with pics myself, but many have done so or added to existing ones, so here's my .02 cents worth:

Yes, the light is bit "slick" but I don't mind it since I knew it was going to be.

The multi-directional clip is a genius idea which allows you to wear the light bezel up or down position.

The high setting, which comes on the first click, is brighter and "whiter" than my L1 CREE. A trick I just noticed is that you can also tap the tailcap switch from the off position to cycle through the high and low levels. If you want low to stay on, tap once for high then it goes out, tap again for low and then fully click to engage the low mode.

The hotspot is a tad narrower than the L1's.

Bit shooter than the L1 and easier to pocket due to both its size and lack of knurling which can potentially chew up whatever else lives beside the knurled lights.

It is a hair shorter than the E1L.

Overall it is a good light designed to do what it is supposed to. As a backup, although using it for EDC may be it's overall purpose.

I'm going to EDC it for awhile to see how I like it.

I highly recommend it. If you want more knurling and the tail stand trick, then the tailcap df the E2D and the body of the black E1E may be the answer to your slippery dreams. 


When I do an updated review of the Ux2s, I may add this light and others as well.


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, I like just about everything about the E1B. I like the beam quality, the brightness and throw, the size of the light, the black color and finish, the new style clip, the clickie and UI. The only thing I don't like is the slick body. I ordered a black E1E from OpticsHQ. I put the E1B head on the E1E body, and the E2D tailcap on the end. I saw a picture of that setup and really liked it. I guess I have just become accustomed to the SF knurling, and now I really love my sexy, black, sleek E1BED....


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 16, 2008)

bondr006 said:


> Well, I like just about everything about the E1B. I like the beam quality, the brightness and throw, the size of the light, the black color and finish, the new style clip, the clickie and UI. The only thing I don't like is the slick body. I ordered a black E1E from OpticsHQ. I put the E1B head on the E1E body, and the E2D tailcap on the end. I saw a picture of that setup and really liked it. I guess I have just become accustomed to the SF knurling, and now I really love my sexy, black, sleek E1BED....



Very nice, Bond! It looks like those Jesus fish things on the back of people's cars.


----------



## sbebenelli (Feb 16, 2008)

I thought I had read that once you switch to low you cannot switch back to high without shutting the light off for a few seconds. Is this true?


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 16, 2008)

sbebenelli said:


> I thought I had read that once you switch to low you cannot switch back to high without shutting the light off for a few seconds. Is this true?



No, once you go to low, you can go straight back to high. The modes alternate. The thing that you're thinking of is once you go to high, you can't go straight back to high. In that case, you have to wait like a second or two before clicking the light on again.


----------



## asdalton (Feb 16, 2008)

bondr006 said:


> The only thing I don't like is the slick body. I ordered a black E1E from OpticsHQ. I put the E1B head on the E1E body, and the E2D tailcap on the end.



I knew that this was the reason behind your Marketplace sale post for the leftover parts.


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 16, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I'm a bit confused.
> 
> From the pics you posted, the 120P seems to blow the E1B out of the water in terms of output. And, both are quality lights.



If I compare it to my other pure Surefire E1 sized units, the E1B blows everyone else out of the water save for the KL4 head in terms of sheer light.

However, the KL4 is floody but not a lot of throw, although my backyard alleyway tests show the KL4 holds its own.

The E1B head has less flood, more throw. So it's somewhat of a reverse of the KL4. If I Seoul'ed a KX1, that's what the E1B would be....

-Steve


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yup. :thumbsup: She's a thing of beauty now...



asdalton said:


> I knew that this was the reason behind your Marketplace sale post for the leftover parts.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 17, 2008)

bondr006 said:


> .... and now I really love my sexy, black, sleek E1BED....


 
Your BED looks a bit lumpy.


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Feb 17, 2008)

It looks nicer with the E1B clip, and I noticed you tightened it up too....good job.


Bill





bondr006 said:


> Well, I like just about everything about the E1B. I like the beam quality, the brightness and throw, the size of the light, the black color and finish, the new style clip, the clickie and UI. The only thing I don't like is the slick body. I ordered a black E1E from OpticsHQ. I put the E1B head on the E1E body, and the E2D tailcap on the end. I saw a picture of that setup and really liked it. I guess I have just become accustomed to the SF knurling, and now I really love my sexy, black, sleek E1BED....


----------



## WadeF (Feb 17, 2008)

Can that tailcap be purchased seperately?


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 17, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Can that tailcap be purchased seperately?



Not that I'm aware of....I think i like the Z68 best.


----------



## LA OZ (Feb 17, 2008)

Does any one know the regulation is in the E1B head or the tailcap?


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 17, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> Does any one know the regulation is in the E1B head or the tailcap?



The board and regulation is in the head.


----------



## LA OZ (Feb 18, 2008)

Just to let some of the reading know the E1B is coming from the family of E1 with battery change by removing the head. Its beam is similar to my E2L with a narrower spot light unlike the L1 which has a wilder spot light. I miss my L1 Cree . I have to buy another SF to compensate for this :naughty:.


----------



## gary3911 (Feb 22, 2008)

I just received my E1b. It's ok. It looks far better in real life than the pictures which (as previously mentioned) look rather "penile".

Gotta agree with a lot of what's been said - should have done the low beam first and the high beam second.

Otherwise, its a fine light.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 22, 2008)

gary3911 said:


> I just received my E1b. It's ok. It looks far better in real life than the pictures which (as previously mentioned) look rather "penile".
> 
> Gotta agree with a lot of what's been said - should have done the low beam first and the high beam second.
> 
> Otherwise, its a fine light.


----------



## BigHonu (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been going back and forth on picking up the E1B for the past week or so and finally decided to pick one up despite having some less than favorable first impressions of the light. 

I like:
'Melted' feel and look - Easy on the pockets and definitely one of SFs better looking designs IMO.
Bezel down carry - It just sits better in my pocket that way.
Output - The low 5 lumen output is nice for navigation indoors. The 80 lumen high is pretty impressive out of a light this small.
Clickie - I prefer them to most other styles of light activation.
Optics - This light, along with the L1 has made me a believer in LED + Optics. Great throw with a decent amount of useable spill. Not perfect, but a very good combination.

I'm not fond of:
High then Low - I understand the purpose of this light, and why a High first sequence was chosen. Still, I prefer the reverse.
Lack of some knurling - It is a pretty slick piece so I don't see it as a light I'd take when outdoors.
UI - The timing needed to get the low level from the off position. Sometimes its a quick tap then press. Other times I need to consciously wait for a second, then go on to low. 

Compared to my L1
E1B has a tighter hotspot with less spill with more light in the spot.
Back to back, the E1B is brighter, but used separately they both appear about the same. There is a slight advantage to the E1B on ceiling bounce tests.
L1 has a more neutral tint. The E1B leans on the cooler side.
Smaller overall package makes the E1B easier to carry to the office.
Better handling characteristics of the L1 along with the great lanyard attachment point makes it my choice for outdoor activities.
I like the beam characteristics and the clickie of the E1B better than the L1, though I like the higher low and better handling characteristics of the L1.
If pressed to pick just one light, I'd go with the L1 for a more versatile overall package, and the better (for me) UI.

Overall, I'd say that it is a great light in the size vs. output category. I'm still not that fond of the High first setting, but a few days of playing around will get me better used to the UI.


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 26, 2008)

Good post, BigHonu. I've likewise still been trying to figure out my overall opinion of my E1B. 

The biggest plusses for me are the stellar throw combined with a beautiful white tint, and the 2-way clip---bezel down really tucks the light away in your pocket, but it's nice to also be able to clip to your hat if needed. 

Biggest negative for me is the no-go on a 3.6v RCR123A.


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 26, 2008)

There is one way to fix that AFAustin. Do what I did and have Milky put his Acorn driver in it. I sill have two levels, but now it takes 1 x 3.7v or 2 x primaries, and has an output of about 200 lumen. Yeah buddy!



AFAustin said:


> Biggest negative for me is the no-go on a 3.6v RCR123A.


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 26, 2008)

bondr006 said:


> There is one way to fix that AFAustin. Do what I did and have Milky put his Acorn driver in it. I sill have two levels, but now it takes 1 x 3.7v or 2 x primaries, and has an output of about 200 lumen. Yeah buddy!



Yikes, Rob---now you're tempting me. :huh: PM sent for details.


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 26, 2008)

It's hard to leave _any_ light in its stock configuration once you get hooked on milkyspit mods!


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 26, 2008)

That's for sure. 5 milky mods and counting .




ttran97 said:


> It's hard to leave _any_ light in its stock configuration once you get hooked on milkyspit mods!


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 26, 2008)

PM replied...



AFAustin said:


> Yikes, Rob---now you're tempting me. :huh: PM sent for details.


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anyone put an Oregonshooter tail cap onto their SF Backup?

When I do, it won't screw down enough so that the switch can operate properly.

The Oregonshooter tail cap mod works fine in every other E1/E2 type switch I have except the Backup. 

Anyone else have that issue?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 26, 2008)

bondr006 said:


> PM replied...



PM received. Thanks, Rob!


----------



## Nathan (Feb 26, 2008)

bondr006 said:


> There is one way to fix that AFAustin. Do what I did and have Milky put his Acorn driver in it. I sill have two levels, but now it takes 1 x 3.7v or 2 x primaries, and has an output of about 200 lumen. Yeah buddy!


 
The inability to use an RCR on my E1B is the biggest drawback for me, too. Please post a link to this Milky mod.


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Nathan,

I don't believe there is a post about this mod yet. As far as I know, I am the first to have this done. I have several milky mods, and talk to Scott quite regularly. I just decided I wanted my E1B modded, so I called him and told him what I wanted done. I don't have it back yet, but I should by the end of the week. I will then post about it.



Nathan said:


> The inability to use an RCR on my E1B is the biggest drawback for me, too. Please post a link to this Milky mod.


----------



## nmaynan (Mar 1, 2008)

grezuki said:


> How many think this would be a better UI, kind of an Fenix/SF hybrid:
> 
> tailcap fully tightened: momentary press or click HI (would allow tactical momentary HI at all times rather than switching back and forth between hi and lo)
> 
> ...



This would be a perfect UI!!!

I wish Surefire had release the Backup with this UI.


----------



## jave-mtr (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds good to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 1, 2008)

I've gotten to where I'm not so fond of some of the twist bezel lights. I just don't like the loose feel and the occasional problem with slippage. Just my $.02.


----------



## bondr006 (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree AF. I have tried several of the twist bezel(Fenix, JetBeam, Dereelight CL1H), and I just cannot get myself to like them. I much prefer the forward clickie, or the momentary style of the SF L1, and L2 with 2 levels.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 1, 2008)

bondr006 said:


> I agree AF. I have tried several of the twist bezel(Fenix, JetBeam, Dereelight CL1H), and I just cannot get myself to like them. I much prefer the forward clickie, or the momentary style of the SF L1, and L2 with 2 levels.


 
If you get a 2SD or 3SD for the Dereelight CL1H it is a forward clicky, and you change modes like you would change modes on the E1B.


----------

